# Where in Spain???



## bluebb (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello all! Been reading your posts since this morning and feel already that I have more information about the process of egg donation abroad and how it works. So hoping that by talking to you I’ll get to clear a few more of my questions.

I am 43 years old and have undergone 2 failed IVF’s in London through two private clinics. I only seem to produce a few amount of eggs of which only one or two are of an OK quality. My partner has been tested and looks like all is OK his end. 

Talking to my doctor the other day she suggested Egg donation. I’m fine with the idea of having donated eggs but I want to make sure they are the best, as I don’t feel I can deal with this situation much longer. So…. I know donors are not anonymous in the UK, and for some reason I prefer it if they were, so reading through your posts I see that there are possibilities in Spain? I would so love to have your input on any clinics over there. I would start asap as soon as I feel I have the right info to move forward.

Looking for a petit clinic (the idea of a big clinic makes me feel uncomfortable), personal, where they speak English and can have support throughout the process. Any place in Spain will do… but if it has sea nearby, that would be nice  (meaning to make it into a long weekend when I go).

Really looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi & welcome to FF 

There are lots of clinics in Spain & most have their own cycling threads where the ladies will be keen to help you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

I went to Procreatec, in Madrid. A small but family like clinic & as you can see from my signature I had 100% success, twice !! Our thread hasn't really been posted on in a very long time, but some of the oldies will come back & answer any questions you may have 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323530.730

Spain is a great choice. Although not the cheapest place to go, they have a culture of natural donation so most of their donors are young & keen. I think clinics also favour quality over quantity when it comes to eggs - I know this was true for my clinic.

Good luck & shout if you need anything 

Bundles x


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi
I went to Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante and have a six month old son from DE. I'd rbe commend them, they have a large international department and everyone speaks English but I won't lie, they're busy. But that's because they're very good and get great results. 
I went to the Fertility show when I was choosing my clinic and I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Bluebb

Another welcome from me too  

We went to Ceram in Marbella which if you want a beach location you can't go far wrong with the Golden Miles of Puerto Banus. Ceram are a smaller clinic with a personal touch, an International co-ordinator, all English speaking and very supportive.

You have a lot of choice with Spain in general, all of the clinics have very good reputation so I think you've got a tough choice on your hands but luckily they all have pretty similar results so good luck deciding x


----------



## ladykris (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Bluebb, I can really recommend IB Alicante regardless of them being busy. I’d had 8 failed cycles with OE (abroad and here) before the Lister on London talking me through DE options. IB is great, very good English and great location (ie cheap flights, nice weather, lots of accommodation options). And of course- the results. 13wks pregnant now after my second cycle with them. 
Best of luck with choosing. There are great options there. X
K. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

We also went to IB Alicante. We weren't in a rush as we wanted a year's break from treatment, so didn't notice that they were too busy. It took a while to get all our tests done and sent to them and to fill in all the forms anyway.

I can also chime in and say that they were fantastic once we got there and that we genuinely loved our holiday in Alicante (didn't expect to like it so much). We went snorkelling, walked up to the castle/fort thingamy, had some lovely meals and hit the beach and museum. 

Alicante was easy to fly to and we stayed for a week in an Air BnB. We could have been there for a much shorter time, but wanted to turn it into a holiday, so had a week there and a week at my folks' place about an hour away. I reckon late Spring and early Autumn are prob the nicest times to go, but it depends how much sun you can cope with!

IB were fantastic and we almost felt that we were at a spa treatment. In fact, I did arrange a fertility massage for the day of transfer and the guy who did it was brilliant.

Our little boy is 5.5 months old and we're so in love with him. I'll never know more about the donor than her blood type and age, but I'll always be grateful - and a tiny bit curious! He's an insanely smart kid - he's already talking - and he's got a great sense of humour. I will tell him about his origins as soon as I feel he might understand what I'm yarping on about. He looks like his Dad but with my skin tone.

We've got 5 embryos on ice, so I guess we'll go back and try for another sibling when we are ready. Then that will probably be us done. Never thought we'd get this far - but it happened. Amazing!

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## bluebb (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Firstly, apologies for answering so late!! You are so honest in this forum I might as well tell you what happened; I stressed out. I'm sure many of you agree this is not an easy ride. Anyhow, my partner has once again helped me recover motivation and off we go! Feel pretty confident it's all going to be ok!
Secondly, thanks Ladykris, Artypants, Ljp64, Bundles and Squiggly for all your info!     Really appreciate it.
I listened to your suggestions in another post I sent about possible informative talks that were on related to the topic and ended up going to the Fertility Show in London. Wow! What a lot of information. My head was pounding by the end of it. I did try my best to focus on what was necessary so decided to just head straight to the Spanish clinics and have to say was impressed by all, so takiing this week to decide which one to go for and start straight away, in December if poss. Don't want too much time to think as I am ready, whatever may come.
So.... it's between IVI, Barcelona IVF and IVF Spain....Bernabeu wasn't there btw and did look them up but decided to leave my options to those I saw and liked the most at the show. Was able to speak with a specialist from each one and all sound pretty good, so much so, Im finding it difficult to select one. Whats your view on each of them? Pros, cons? Where will they be approachable clear and communicative (with good English?).  
I look forward to all your thoughts 
Have a great evening!


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't know much about the other Spanish clinics. IB were at the Fertlity show when I went but I think you're right, you need to choose from the ones that were there. 
Good lyck


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am with IVF spain for my third donor cycle (test date is Friday). I can only talk about their results - I know 4 girls who went there personally. 2 have had a baby, 1 is 19 weeks pregnant and the other will have transfer at end of Nov. 

For me, my first cycle worked but I miscarried. My second was neg test and then waiting on this wee one now hopefully.  

The clinic is very good, but it was there results and knowing success stories that made me think this could work for us.

If you have any specific questions let me know, 

Hannah x


----------



## bluebb (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey guys!  

Hannah, I have Heard good things about IVF Spain and Really hope this time you get good news 

Also read about my two other options here on this site and have made my decision. Barcelona IVF!     I have always wanted to go to that city, and the clinic I have chosen seems smaller, more intimate. I’ve got in touch and had a skype appointment yesterday – was dedicated an hour and a half! The doctor was super professional (his name was Dr Oliveres) and was so professional. I think I was able to clarify all my questions but still, I get another chance when I go and see them in December as I have decided to take a long weekend off and go and see them personally despite being able to get going from home. Everything seems super straight forward and much easier than I expected…. Still nervous though, although I think it’s more excitement than anything else. I ws explained how the treatment is taken and how I have to prepare my endometrium for the implantation and looks like if I can start with my December cycle. Any other tips you could give me on treatment and preparation? Was recommended this acupuncturist in London called Gerad Kite, anyone heard of him?

Look forward to your news, as always.  

Have a fab week


----------



## bluebb (Oct 11, 2017)

Good morning!!


So, I went to Barcelona IVF and was very impressed by the place. What a stunner! The team is also super helpful (although reception does not speak English that wel they do their best and the doctors and coordinators do) I was greeted by my lovely "first contact assistant" Samantha who so far has been super useful. She explained how the day would go and was there for me throughout my visit if I had any questions. The visit with the doctor went well (dedicated plenty of time to me) and I carried out all my tests over there. My partner also left his sample.
Now waiting for the results this week so I can get started with my January cycle. Hopefully everything will come out OK so I can start as planned.

Then had a wonderful few days disconnecting in the city, soaking up the sun. I feel positive about this... maybe it's the Xmas vibe! 

Wish you all a lovely lovely week and hope you have a cosy warm xmas to look forward to.
Hugs!

BBB


----------

